# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  الفا و بتا و تتا در مثلثات

## alirezafc

با سلام
دوستان یه سوال دارم البته میدونم خیلی ابتداییه اما اگه میشه بهم جواب بدید.

می خواستم بدونم آلفا و بتا و تتا در مثلثات با هم چه فرقی دارند.

با تشکر

----------


## va6hid

فرق خاصی ندارن باهم ، بعضی سوالا اگه توش بخان سه تا زاویه مجهول رو نشون بدن از سه تا اسم مختلف مثل اونا استفاده میکنن ؛ سه تا نماد متخلف هست ؛ فرقی ندارن😉😉

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> با سلام
> دوستان یه سوال دارم البته میدونم خیلی ابتداییه اما اگه میشه بهم جواب بدید.
> 
> می خواستم بدونم آلفا و بتا و تتا در مثلثات با هم چه فرقی دارند.
> 
> با تشکر


الفبای یونانی هستن وقتی شما اضلاع یا گوشه های مثلثو با حروف انگلیسی مشخص میکنی تو مثلتاتم با اونا زوایا رو نام گذاری میکنن

----------

